# 2018 Cruze Engine codes: P0299, P0521 and P2096



## Tommy OKC (Dec 27, 2021)

2018 Cruze has three engine codes and has a constant flow of white smoke coming from tailpipe. No water/antifreeze in oil, however oil was 2-3 quarts low after oil change last week. (no leaks from plug or filter) No oil in antifreeze either. 1.4L Turbo, gas. The smoke smells almost like electrical or burnt plastic, but not sweet smell, burnt oil smell or fuel smell. Has anyone experienced this before?

P0299 code: Turbocharger/Supercharger “A” Underboost Condition 
P0521 code: Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Range/Performance
P2096 code: Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Too Lean (Bank 1)


----------

